#ubuntu-charlas 2012-07-02
<gabrielht> hola amigos necesito ayuda.....
<gabrielht> instale 12.04 lts y no se como hacer funcionar el pendrive de movilnet axess mu130
<gabrielht> al darle lsusb me aparece conectado pero no logro hacerlo funcionar, ayudaaaaaaaa
<gabrielht> JoseeAntonioR: : ayudaaaaa
<gabrielht> Ex: ayudaaaaaa
<gabrielht> elopio:  ayudaaaa
<gabrielht> m4v:  ayudaaaa
<gabrielht> pleia2:  ayudaaaa
<gabrielht> ubuntulog: ayudaaaaaa
<gabrielht> ClaseBot: ayudaaaaaa
<gabrielht> bueno debo entregar esta compu, mañana volvere a conectarme, porfa ayudaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-07-03
<jamexist> pregunta
<JoseeAntonioR> jamexist: En qué te podemos ayudar?
<jamexist> acabo de instalar ubuntu en mi pc, pero realmente soy ignorante frente al manejo del SO.
<jamexist> Necesito instalar arcgis 9.3, un programa para cartografia que es mi herramienta de trabajo pero no puedo
<JoseeAntonioR> jamexist: Por favor, puedes unirte a #ubuntu-es para soporte? Este canal es dedicado a charlas :)
<jamexist> ok, disculpas
<JoseeAntonioR> No hay problema :)
<jamexist> :) gracias
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-07-04
<juanc> buenas
<juanc> saludos
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-07-05
<videogamerszone> hola
<videogamerszone> hola
<videogamerszone> alguien que este conectado
<videogamerszone> ?
<videogamerszone> que este atento a esta platica?
<videogamerszone> hola nadie
<videogamerszone> hola
<videogamerszone> hola
<videogamerszone> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2016-07-04
<Yopy> hola
<Yopy> buenos dias, alguien por aqui?
<Yopy> que tengan buen día
